# Lie-Nielsen #62 low angle jack plane



## ShaneA

I had been waiting for this review. Thanks for taking the time to write it up and post. It looks like it will serve you well, congrats on the new tool.


----------



## racerglen

Don, you have a very good review here, a great tool..now we need to find a dozen orriginals in the wild so we have a "real" comparison..

Snork..
;-)

I can't imagine an orriginal making this grade !

(start saving, I'm sure here are other recreations coming..I have a #10 from India that's machined very well, but could use a better blade )


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the review, Don. What I think I'd like most about this plane is being able to use it without your knuckles scrapping against the back of the frog. Just look at all that open space above the iron!


----------



## saddletramp

Well Don, it is apparent to the trained observer that you really don't like this plane at all but are just covering your humiliation at having bought a worthless tool with a glowing review. Shame on you Don for misleading all your buddies. Just print a retraction and then send the plane on to me for disposal and we will forget all about your disgraceful behavior. ROTFLMAO ;^)))


----------



## saddletramp

BTW, good review. Now I know that I want one.


----------



## donwilwol

Bob, you've found me out. I've mailed it for your disposal. If it doesn't arrive in a few days I'd suggest calling the post office. You know how they loose stuff. Oh, if you happen to see something similar in my future photos, I've kept a picture to photo shop it in. 

Merry Xmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## saddletramp

Merry Christmas Don.


----------



## PCM

I enjoyed using this plane for at least the last 7 years. It was my first LN purchase. It has been a pleasure to use from day one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Congrats on a great buy, Don!


----------



## joe21

Yup, you got a keeper there. I have been trying to snag one on eBay myself. You are correct; they do go for almost new. I missed out last week on one on eBay. My phone dinged and I looked and eBay sent me a message of a new LN post. Yes, a grand #62 with I buy it now of 200 dollars. By the time I looked at the pictures and tried to hit the buy it now button and it already sold, geez sold in a matter of seconds. Oh well… 
There is a LN #1 bench plane white bronze limited edition (LN 2002) with 54 bids going for 610 dollars.


----------



## jspelbring

Thanks for the excellent review!

The LN #62 was my first "good" tool purchase. It's my goto plane for lots of things. For flattening and dealing with crazy grain, I also picked up a toothed blade. I would have to say that it's my most used, and second favorite plane (LN #4HAF in bronze in my favorite - love the look, feel, and performance).

With the stock 25 degree blade, a toothed one, and maybe a 35-40 degree blade, you've got a regular Swiss army plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Jon. I also have a veritas scraping plane that my wife bought me for xmas. She won't let me have it untill xmas so I haven't tried it yet. The reason I mention this is in all my research, it seemed the veritas scraper had slightly better reviews than the LN. The icing on the cake was this blog series. His idea on a toothed blade sounds interesting, and once I have a good grasp on the two planes, I'll decide if I want to get a toothed blade for the veritas, the LN, or maybe try both.


----------



## Bwa

Thanks for writing this. I had been thinking about the Stanley but your review convinced me to spend the extra bucks; and I just ordered this hand plane.


----------



## donwilwol

Bwa, you won't be sorry. I love it.


----------



## Bwa

Ok, today I got to use this plane (that this review inspired me to purchase)... It's unbelievably good.


----------



## donwilwol

I use mine a lot. Used it today


----------



## Bwa

Nice!  Here's some shavings from practicing on the sides of a shoe rack I am building:










My big problem now is… which plane(s) to buy from Lie-Nielsen next?


----------



## lysdexic

Don,
I picked up a #62 at the LN tool event this weekend which is the first time I'd ever seen a LN tool in real life. One of the reservations that I've had with LN planes are the pale cherry totes. I was struck by the warm orange color of the totes at the show. Then when I looked at my 62 in its box it had the pale, anemic color that I was trying to avoid. Then it dawned on me that the show tools have seen the oils of many hands. But more importantly cherry is photosensitive. In fact, if you look at the cherry handle on my mallet project the handle is now darker or as dark as the jatoba head.

If you expose the cherry totes to full direct sunlight they will darken significantly. That is what I plan on doing if the sun ever comes out again.

Scott


----------



## saddletramp

Scott, good luck with that sun thing. I haven't seen the sun in so long …................


----------



## Jbrooks

I got mine a couple months back and I use it like crazy as I'm working my way through Jim Tolpin's New Traditional Woodworker. I love it and I also have an old Bailey No. 5C that I love to use for taking thick shavings, but I have to say what I like most about the LN 62, besides the beautiful fit and finish, is the nice thick blade, it stays sharp and it's easy to sharpen. So on the projects in the book, I'll adjust the mouth and take thicker shavings without going back to the bench plane. What I love about the BU style plane is that it's very easy to adjust and see what your doing which makes the plane very versatile as you go from rough to fine - the adjustable mouth is awesome and very well machined. I can't wait to get the thing to work on a shooting board, got make one first! I also am looking forward to getting a toothed blade and a couple other spares as I get around to working with more difficult grain. Glad you dig your new plane, and thanks for giving me a chance to chime in!


----------



## donwilwol

Jeremy, i Look forward to seeing some of the projects. I love that book to.


----------



## NormG

I think LN planes are great,

I would love to have one.

I have never purchased a hand plane,

they were passed down.

However, all my plans except one are Bailey's that are over 100 years old and still functioning just fine for the planing tasks I do. The one is of unknown manufacturing, it is a jointer plane


----------



## lysdexic

I have never purchased a hand plane, they were passed down.

I'd dearly love to be able to say that.


----------



## Woollymonster

I bought this plane with the set that comes with 3 irons, a hot dog for shooting, leather iron case, and a great DVD with usage demonstration, tips, and plans for some real good shooting boards.

If I could only have one plane…. You know the rest. I hate the cost but the quality is outstanding. Vintage planes are getting pretty scarce and pricey themselves and, you never really know what you are getting until you get it.

Rather than me describe it, watch this video.


----------



## donwilwol

i never understood the whole "If I could only have one plane'' concept. If you only have one plane, you probably don't take your hand tool process very serious and if you don't take your hand tool process very serious you're not going to spend that kind of money on any hand plane.


----------



## Woollymonster

Don,

It is another way of saying "Its my favorite and most effective tool". I don't know about you but I take it VERY seriously.

Cheers,
Woolly


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Woolly. Maybe to seriously sometimes. But hey, ya got to live for something.


----------



## mbs

I have this same plane and I love it. after jointing my boards I use the plane to improve the edges for glue up. It leaves a mirror finish. I wish I could afford the entire collection of LN planes.


----------



## TechTeacher04

I also own this plane. I have 2 irons for it. One sharpened at a low and and one at a high angle that way i can pick and choose based on the material i am working.


----------

